# Ok to polish and wax over Diamondbrite treatment?



## smartmove (Oct 6, 2008)

My new 370z in Pearl White will be in my hands at the end of this week, in the meantime the dealership have gone ahead and applied Diamondbrite treatment to the card. I wasn't sure at the time if it was a good idea or not but now it's too late anyway. My question is, when the car is looking grubby am I ok to continue my cleaning in the normal way? (I currently was with Megs Gold Class, polish with SRP and wax with 476s). I read somewhere that Diamondbrite say DO NOT apply waxes to the card but I am just wondering if thats just to try and make you buy there shampoo etc..

Thanks in advance


----------



## unclefester (Feb 23, 2007)

AFAIK all you'll do if you polish your car is remove the Diamondbrite finish which AFAIK isn't a bad thing because you'll be replacing the protection with a superior product.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, if you use srp it will remove the dealer protection. I think you will be ok topping it up with a wax but I'm not familiar with diamondbright so can't really say anymore.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

It **should** come with a care kit, that they will say you have to use to keep the guarantees (for what they are worth).

your products will remove the diamondbrite but provide better protection. (And SRP will fill to a degree so the car will look better to boot!)


----------



## smartmove (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeh, I am not too fussed about the guarantee as I'll maintain its finish myself anyway. The Diamondbrite was thrown in during the negotiation so I never really thought about it until today. I'll probably just enjoy the car for a few weeks and then sort it with my polish/wax.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I had it applied to my current car when I bought it 3 years ago but I ended up removing it (mainly because I found this site) and learnt that I could get rid of the imperfections underneath the protection because the paintwork had not been prepared properly before it was applied.

Now the car looks better than the day it came out of the showroom. I've recently ordered a new car and when the dealer went outside to give me a value on my current car, he was cooing about how good it looked and said it looks like its just come out of the showroom. To which I replied "No, it looks *better *than the day it came out of the showroom".

The dealer was trying to get me to have the the same thing applied to the new car on order and was going on about how good the stuff was and how it adds value to your car. When I said I did not want it applying - he nearly spat his dummy out - had a right little paddy :speechles. I said I could give it a better finish than anything that comes out of the showroom - which he did not take too kindly too.

Please remember to post pics of your new pearl white car. My new one will be in the same colour !


----------



## smartmove (Oct 6, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> Please remember to post pics of your new pearl white car. My new one will be in the same colour !


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice car


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

WANTS!!!!!

Really wan't a fan of the looks of the 350Z but the new one is so nice, lovely design.

had a seat in a black edition today after work as passed the dealers.

Deal being offered was £8600 deposit, 24 monthly payments of £499 and a balloon of £15000 lol, he asked if i would be interested, i explained i simply wanted to see the car in the flesh and see what it was like to sit in, i.e. comfy.

I said if i ever did that, it would be 3 year finance along a similar deposit.

But still, gorgeous little GT car. Fancy one in Black or Blue.

PM me details what your experience is and what ownership is like, as the magazines never tell you day to day use.


----------

